# Oh no! CT rescue ceases operations



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Did anyone else know this?
> 
> http://www.ctgoldenrescue.com/
> 
> ...


Now I do. That is sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too sad but not surprising.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

If I am thinking of the right organization, I think they have operated on a limited basis for awhile. Maybe it's because there are more golden rescues in this area than needed????? Now wouldn't that be awesome. I hope it's ending on a good note like that and not something sad. This economy certainly can't be helping.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> If I am thinking of the right organization, I think they have operated on a limited basis for awhile. Maybe it's because there are more golden rescues in this area than needed????? Now wouldn't that be awesome. I hope it's ending on a good note like that and not something sad. This economy certainly can't be helping.


 
There are atleast 3 others that come to mind, big ones at that, in this area. Sunshine GRR, Yankee GRR, and NEARR (North East All Retriever Rescue) so hopefully you're right and it ended on a good note.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are a very small group. I think FM knows them. The seem to be a wonderful couple. I had the pleasure of speaking to the husband on two occasions, but via email. I hope they are retiring and not strapped by this economy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i saw this and was very sad. if we see them, i'll ask about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is so very sad*

*this is so very SAD. *

THE poor rescues are really being hit HARD by the economy and my heart breaks for the rescue and the dogs.

Do you think one of the other Golden Ret. Rescues will take their dogs they haven't placed?:wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *this is so very SAD. *
> 
> THE poor rescues are really being hit HARD by the economy and my heart breaks for the rescue and the dogs.
> 
> Do you think one of the other Golden Ret. Rescues will take their dogs they haven't placed?:wavey:


They didn't take on many at one time. Sometimes it was only one. This couple would never leave a dog out to fend for itself, so I'm sure if they had a foster, they found a home for the dog first.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just an update. first, there were no doggies to worry over, as a matter of fact, their last placement found a home in their own bed 

but, horrible news. Doug, the person who ran the organization, has passed away. please send good thoughts to his wife and his beloved pooches who don't understand why dad's not home playing with them


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is so sad. Condolences to Doug's wife and pups.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just heard that and can't believe it. I can't even begin to imagine how Marilyn is feeling. FM - was Doug sick? I know the rescue was closed just a week or so ago.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa - if he was, we hadn't heard anything about it through the family grapevine (Marilynne and my hubby are cousins). i had intended to ask him about closing up CTGRR the next time i saw him at a family function. i may ask Marilynne the next time i see her. 

he really was such a wonderful person, it's such sad news.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Patty,

I am so sorry. I spoke with Allen today and told him about Doug's passing. He agreed with me about Doug being such a nice guy. Doug and I communicated a few times via email and boy was he blessed with the ability to write. 

Please tell Marilynne I am so sorry for her loss and that there are many people out here she doesn't even know that are thinking of her and sad about Doug's passing.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> Lisa - if he was, we hadn't heard anything about it through the family grapevine (Marilynne and my hubby are cousins). i had intended to ask him about closing up CTGRR the next time i saw him at a family function. i may ask Marilynne the next time i see her.
> 
> he really was such a wonderful person, it's such sad news.


I just can't believe it.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this, thoughts and prayers out to the family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of Doug and Marilynne.
http://ctgoldenrescue.com/


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that was their 2007 christmas card. makes me sad, not just for Doug, but also because Nova & Buddy are now at the bridge.

eta - actually, Dave thinks that was their 2006 card.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

So very sad-sad to hear that Doug Passed away.


----------

